# PSA: Creating cover art for Pigments user installed banks



## khollister (Mar 17, 2022)

This may or may not be common knowledge, but I though I would throw it out here in case someone didn't know how to do this. The factory banks for Pigments have nice cover art images instead of the B&W generic user image you get with user installed banks. However there is a hack to install an image of your choice as the bank icon instead. I normally right click and download the cover art image for a purchased bank from the developer's website and use that. 3 simple steps:


You need a square image saved as PNG. I normally resize to 512x512 in Preview on a Mac, but I don't think the size is critical.
The image file needs to be named _exactly_ the same as the displayed name of the bank in Pigments' browser. This is usually not the same as the pgtx file you import into Pigments. You need to install the bank and then get the exact name from the bank browser.
copy the PNG file to /Library/Arturia/Shared/images/vc8_images/packs on a Mac. I have no idea where this folder is on Windows - perhaps a Windows user could chime in with where to find it?
You will have nice cover art for all your banks the next time you start Pigments.


----------



## richmwhitfield (Mar 17, 2022)

For PC -> C:\ProgramData\Arturia\Shared\images\vc8_images\packs


----------

